# Question About Mixing Themes With Roms



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi there, I just recently installed the Vortex 2.9 ROM and I was wondering, can I flash any theme I find here for it, or do I have to only stick with the ones that say they're made for Vortex?

Thanks!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

You can attempt them. But you may end up needing to fxz/sbf to fix system issues. Perfect example is my theme was reported to work on the D3 running Steel Droid even though I made it for the bionic running stock deodexed. Some times it'll work others you may end up in a bootloop. Really depends on how different the resources are.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you tried the wugfresh themeporter. I've used it, and it seems to work just fine


----------

